# Fishing with Mike Iaconelli



## Chris Phillips

Ike and Doug (his producer) called me a few months ago and ask if I wanted to shoot a “Fishing City Limits” show with them in Pensacola. The trip was originally set for the beginning of the week, but the weather kept us at the dock until yesterday (it was still pretty rough throughout the morning). Our goal was to catch 4 red snapper, 2 grouper, and 1 redfish in 8 hours without leaving the pass. We fished 6-8 bottom spots in the bay and reached our goal in less than 6 hours. Matt found a bottom spot a couple of weeks ago that is unreal, which made my life pretty easy. I think we ended up catching 15-20 legal size snapper. I had been finding the reds on top blitzing every day, but couldn’t find them yesterday and had to rely on catching one off the bottom. Ike had an absolute blast and is already planning a trip back with his buddies for a fun fishing trip! I’ll be sure to get him to hang out at the store one afternoon when he returns. Hopefully this will put a spotlight on our fishery and bring business to all of the local guides! The show will not air until sometime in February. Didn’t get many pics because there were cameras shoved in my face all day, but here’s a few…


----------



## Mad Hooker

Sweet! I watch City Limits all the time.. He is nuts man, how did you like fishing with him? Awesome that you guys hit the goal of the day, he goes after some pretty serious challenges on that show.


----------



## Ultralite

very cool and that was a nice bay snapper...thanks for sharing...bump it back in february for sure!


----------



## Chris Phillips

Fishing with him was a blast! I wasn't sure how it would go considering I have a relaxed personality and he is just crazy... He is the most passionate person I have ever seen when it comes to fishing, even when the cameras are off!


----------



## 85okhai

congrats on the achieving the goal of the day. love watching his show seems to be a fun person to be around.


----------



## skythe

thats amazing , im a bass fisherman at heart and that guy is my hero if u find when he is coming back put up a post i would love to talk to him. congrats on making the limit on the show ive seen a lot fail. he must have been all iked out over it.


----------



## captwesrozier

Chris....you did a GREAT JOB!

We are proud of you and your whole TEAM over at Hot SPOTS!!!!!!!

ok i am going dove scouting this morning and ribbon cutting at my wife's new store 2 doors south of the sanger on palafox st downtown.

capt wes rozier
850-982-7858


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

They picked the right guy to take them fishing. Congrats on a trip you wont forget.


----------



## Chris Phillips

Thanks for the kind comments guys!

Captain Wes, what time are you guys closing the store this evening? I'll be Heather by to spend some money...


----------



## macala

Unreal bay fishing!!! When can we watch the show?

Jeff


----------



## Chris Phillips

It's going to be aired sometime in February!


----------



## Island24

I thought I saw you filming at Garden/Palafox. Was that you and for the show?


----------



## beachsceneguy

what channel is the show on ?
:thumbup:


----------



## Jighead

When I first got back into bass fishing a few year ago I didn't really care for Ike, but then I figured out this guy is just being himself (for the most part). The guy can definently get on the fish, hides nothing, and I'm now a big fan. 

Can't wait to watch the show. You should have asked him sign up for the forum.


----------



## swhiting

He makes me nervous. My hands are shaking just looking at those photos 

He does know how to catch the fish and you put him on them. Great job!

You said the show doesn't air til Feb. Can you at least give us a clue of the people/sponsors you name dropped?
You did name drop? Right?

If I don't hear PFF, Outcast, Hot Spots, mullet, Clay-Doh, Recess, BTom or even UltraLite (can't give too much love to a Miami fan), I'm going to be disappointed!



Disclaimer.... for those of you I did not mention, your name was going to be next, I just ran out of time and room and I know how strong of a person you are anyways.


----------



## frayedknot

I was running a trip in the small scout. Bayside Guie Service I saw yall at the pipe. That killer spot isn't north of where I was fising later in the day? I saw yall bowed up. Good Job and thanks for supporting local inshorefishing and captains.


----------



## Yaksquatch

Chris,

Congrats man, well done! I heard he about tackled you with a bear hug after he got his first Bull Red!

Alex


----------



## nickcan

Awesome Chris! I met all those guys last year working on BASS Tour. I had a real tough job taking VIP's out on the water to watch the pros in action. It was great to witness his enthusiasm first hand! I'll look for it in Feb. Hope all is well in Hopedale. Thanks for housing me!


----------



## Chris Phillips

That was us finishing up at the corner of Garden/Palafox. I probably have 12-15 hours on camera between boat and land, so there's no telling what will actually be put on TV. I talked about and mentioned all sorts of things, we'll just have to see what airs. I saw you out there Bayside, all of the spots in the small area both you and I were fishing have been hot lately. The man hug kind of freaked me out... lol (There is no doubt that will be on the show!)


----------



## N!cky

Not the best idea for City Limits. 
First off Pensacola isn't that large even in the "city" areas. 
And the pass and bay area? Doesn't stick to the show guidelines.
And in my opinion, its suppose to be Bass Fishing.


----------



## Yaksquatch

N!cky said:


> Not the best idea for City Limits.
> First off Pensacola isn't that large even in the "city" areas.
> And the pass and bay area? Doesn't stick to the show guidelines.
> And in my opinion, its suppose to be Bass Fishing.


A) So what? It don't say "Big City Limits"
B) Pensacola's got a lot of sprawl to it. If they stayed along the northern shore of the bay and near NAS, then they're still in the city.
C) They've gone after salmon and catfish and a few other species if I remember correctly. It ain't "City Limits Bass Fishing"
D) So what?

Alex


----------



## N!cky

Yes, and when they fished for stripers and false albacore it sucked.
All I'm saying is I just it wasn't in my opinion a great idea for the show.
Do you see anything in those pictures that even resembles a city ?!
And when this kind of discussion comes up, the show isn't really the greatest salt water angling show out there, if your having to debate whether its legitimate or not.


----------



## todd in the bay

Hey Chris, that's neat you went out with Mr City Limits himself. That's one of the more original shows we love to watch. And, boy did you ever put him on some snapper! That first shot is unreal.
Great job in showing off Pensacola!


----------



## Matt09

N!cky said:


> Not the best idea for City Limits.
> First off Pensacola isn't that large even in the "city" areas.
> And the pass and bay area? Doesn't stick to the show guidelines.
> And in my opinion, its suppose to be Bass Fishing.


 City limits is deffinatly more than Bass fishing man. They fish any body of water that is near a city. Pensacola is a city. LOL


----------



## Chris Phillips

Nicky, I'm just curious how you know what is in the opposite direction of the way we took the photo's? Whether it's a good show or not is just by opinion. The producer and Ike agreed it was one of the best ones they had ever done... Does anyone agree with me that bass fishing shows are miserable to watch? Tournament shows are a little different, big money and excitement!


----------



## Fish Happens

I think you did a great job Chris. I cant wait to see the show. Thanks.


----------



## whome

Fish Happens said:


> I think you did a great job Chris. I cant wait to see the show. Thanks.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wharf Rat

Hey Pricky...I got an idea, don't watch the show or read this thread!


----------



## 82whaler

N!cky said:


> Not the best idea for City Limits.
> First off Pensacola isn't that large even in the "city" areas.
> And the pass and bay area? Doesn't stick to the show guidelines.
> And in my opinion, its suppose to be Bass Fishing.


What a Twat :thumbdown:


----------



## Flatspro

Chris there is a asshat in every bunch the show will be great. Bass tournaments are fun to watch but just bass fishing i am sorry but i would rather watch grass grow.


----------



## Matt09

Chris Phillips said:


> Nicky, I'm just curious how you know what is in the opposite direction of the way we took the photo's? Whether it's a good show or not is just by opinion. The producer and Ike agreed it was one of the best ones they had ever done... Does anyone agree with me that bass fishing shows are miserable to watch? Tournament shows are a little different, big money and excitement!


 LOL, Watching bass fishing is like watching the golf channel, ( no offense to people that golf, ) haha.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee

Chris Phillips said:


> Nicky, I'm just curious how you know what is in the opposite direction of the way we took the photo's? Whether it's a good show or not is just by opinion. The producer and Ike agreed it was one of the best ones they had ever done... Does anyone agree with me that bass fishing shows are miserable to watch? Tournament shows are a little different, big money and excitement!


 
Yeah I damn sure wouldn't be posting pics of my bay spots with some recognizable landmarks in the background. The bay is only a few miles across at it's widest point. Pensacola Bay is as much of the city as downtown is. Obviously not as large as Mobile Bay but damnit we're proud of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wharf Rat

kidsoncoffee said:


> Yeah I damn sure wouldn't be posting pics of my bay spots with some recognizable landmarks in the background. The bay is only a few miles across at it's widest point. Pensacola Bay is as much of the city as downtown is. Obviously not as large as Mobile Bay but damnit we're proud of it. :thumbsup:


Man, if you can tell me the gps #'s for where they are fishing, I will hire you to take the place of my humminbird for the next year...pay/benefits negotiable.


----------



## Yaksquatch

Chris,

He's just jealous that you can catch fish big enough to eat his silly little green bass.

Alex


----------



## Water Spout II

Did he yell like crazy when the camera's were off. I like his show and he is a great fisherman but his constant freaking out and yelling gets old. Is all that an act or is it really him? I am very interested to know.


----------



## Johnms

Don't tell anyone about your secret spots! I have a secret spot lockbox service. Send me a private message with the exact locations and I will be sure that no one finds out where they are - no charge!


----------



## Chasin' Tales

BullBoxer said:


> Did he yell like crazy when the camera's were off. I like his show and he is a great fisherman but his constant freaking out and yelling gets old. Is all that an act or is it really him? I am very interested to know.


He is like that on and off the camera. The guy just really loves catching fish. I have been around him enough to know it's not an act.


----------



## Bullshark

82whaler said:


> What a Twat :thumbdown:


This!!!! I can't believe you would right that when a positive light is being shown in the area. It's not like he lies about it. They show a GPS tracker during the show. + swim your butt to shore and check the address.


----------



## lastcast

Bullshark, I believe 82whaler was directing that to the N!nie. Good job and way to shed some positive light to our area, I bet it was a hoot!! Congrats!


----------



## Duff

It looks like he has a spinning reel. I can't believe you got him off a baitcaster.


----------



## Chris Phillips

He is very high strung, he's always yelling and screaming on and off camera. It's hard to have secret spots these days, can't hide in the bay and the latest technology in bottom finders in unreal... You can find plenty of structure and catch some huge fish around many of the buoys right now!


----------



## jjam

Don't know how I missed this thread Chris, dang nice job brother :thumbup: and way to represent our GREAT city!

Jimmy


----------



## Ardiemus

I saw this episode the other week, I was very impressed with the quality of the fish....now, if you'll kindly PM me the numbers for those places in the bay, me and my Kayak will just head on out there and make sure the fish are still there. Great job showcasing our home town!

-Jonathan


----------



## asago

I upgraded my cable package just so I could get VS and watch this - good show Chris (now I can go back to the old package


----------



## flukedaddy

The show was awesome Chris, really enjoyed it, it beat the hell outta any bass show and for that fact salt as well, from a biased Pensacolian, bout time we got some Love instead of Destin, now we got to get the Cobia record back, I will be nedding to get those numbers soon just pm me :whistling: preferably before snapper season opens. I look forward to more fishing shows to represent our fishery and to promote tourism.


----------

